# can p2p soft bypass download limits



## dhawald (Dec 4, 2005)

can p2p soft bypass download limits
that is what my friend says
he says he downloads more than the 400 mb limit without paying any extra charges.
can this be true.
have any of u guys exp it.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 4, 2005)

if that was true i'd be the happiest person on earth!,but unfortunately it's not.


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Dec 4, 2005)

No,I think it can't.Because if it happens BSNL will soon be bankrupt.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 5, 2005)

he could have downloaded during the original unlimited internet offer if u registered for bsnl bb before march 31st. the offer expired on july,,,, and i downloaded abt 10GB per month in the free period..and i used the internet for 4 months  hehe....too bad it isnt available now..


----------



## puja399 (Dec 5, 2005)

chatterjeesayan said:
			
		

> No,I think it can't.Because if it happens BSNL will soon be bankrupt.


I don't think so. The profit earned by BSNL for 2004-05 crossed 10000 crores, can u imagine that??? Its all our money, cheated by BSNL, nowhere else in the world has this kind of ridiculous broadband tariff like BSNL.


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Dec 5, 2005)

Please don't compare a third world country,like India, with that of USA or Uk.They're far advanced and offer their citizens a good speed,almost 1MBps(not 1 Mbps)download speed,in a very low price.


BTW,You're right in one aspect that BSNL's tariff is awkard and their customer service.......!!!!!
But despite their odd tariff and nasty customer service they offer the cheapest broadband amongst all other service providers in India.


As far as the word " bankrupt" is concerned,I used it half jokingly.But they surely will be bankrupt if P2P use bypasses their counting system,because most of us download Gigabytes from P@P network.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 5, 2005)

p2p or any other..
No one can bypass download limit.

Wanna download for free.
Than stay awake in nights and download if u can.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 5, 2005)

no once the download limit has been reached, either ur net will stop or u will start getting charged per mb...watever ur plan has


----------



## geekysage (Dec 5, 2005)

chatterjeesayan said:
			
		

> Please don't compare a third world country,like India, with that of USA or Uk.They're far advanced and offer their citizens a good speed,almost 1MBps(not 1 Mbps)download speed,in a very low price.


You got that wrong for sure. Broadband is not cheaper in the US! I pay $55/month for a 5mbps/512kbps (down/up) connection, that's like Rs. 2500/month! Having the slow uploads really limits your scope to get good speeds in the torrent scene. Now compare this to the prices people pay in some parts of Korea - same price for a 10mbps or better connection. Heck, i met this guy from Sweden about an year back and he told me they have 100mbps (yes, you read that right!) domestic internet connection for about US$90.
I got the BSNL 256kbps-for-Rs.250 plan setup for my parents during my recent visit to India and found it pretty good, to put it mildly. You don't even get dialup for that much in the US!


----------



## ishaan (Dec 5, 2005)

dude u pay like 5MB/512 = rs.2500

ur parents in india - 256 plan

dat really makes a diff

if u c wat a 5mb connection will cost in india if sum1 manages 2 get sateliite or sumthin its gonna b like 30-40 grand !


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Dec 5, 2005)

> You got that wrong for sure. Broadband is not cheaper in the US! I pay $55/month for a 5mbps/512kbps (down/up) connection, that's like Rs. 2500/month!



If it's true I'm surely and seriously mistaken.I was told of  a person who was a student , used to run his study expenditure by scholarship, there in US, and he was offered 1 MBps Speed.I'd thought that,as he used to run his study by scholarships,he probably hadn't been able to bear that great deal of money.So.....

Let me know if there(in US)students get their internet gratis for personal use.


----------



## geekysage (Dec 6, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> dude u pay like 5MB/512 = rs.2500
> 
> ur parents in india - 256 plan
> 
> dat really makes a diff


I am sorry, whaat? Didn't get what you mean.

*@chatterjeesayan:* heheheee...students get internet for free all over the world, don't they? Yes, i am talking about the computer labs at the college. Besides, most US univs. also provide wireless internet all over the campus. It's not actually free if you think about it, the money they charge as general fee, etc. more than makes up for the services they provide. My university provides 6 Mbytes/s (~48Mbps) internet via ethernet at dorms (aahh...those were some days), computer labs, library, etc. and I get around 3 Mbytes/s (~24Mbps) over the campus-wide 802.11b/g wireless (according to tests results provided by cnet's bandwidth checker and bandwidthplace.com)

Also, every major US city is a wireless mesh (also a mess, btw.) What that means is that you get wireless internet at almost any part of the city. Most users don't encrypt their networks therefore some people (read: wardrivers) just roam around stealing other people's internet - free internet. On a side note, cracking WPA/WEP is not that big a deal if you are into that kinda stuff.   

While i am at it, let me tell you that some city governments have also started providing city-wide wireless internet for free! Ottawa, Philadelphia and New Orleans are some of the examples. Some restaurants like McDonald's, Starbucks, etc. also provide free wireless internet at their locations.

Alrite, enough of threadcrapping! Sorry for messing up your thread, OP.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 6, 2005)

i meant that ur comparing ur net speed...5mb...to ur parents' speed...256 so obviously it will be really really cheap

plus...BSNL doesnt provide that good a service and a 256 connection with airtel dsl, or hathway and other companies like that costs more than rs.250

and if u compare the price u pay for 5mbps (u said rs.2500) and how much one would have to pay if one could get 5mbps in india it will be a HUGE amount


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Dec 6, 2005)

@Ishaan
   you're pretty damn correct.If one has to choose a plan from BSNL which offers 5 Mbps(I know there is none),he has to pay a huge amount of money.The best plan available for us is Home3300 which offers only1 Mbps speed.As I don't know how much bandwidth limit is being offred in US,I wouldn't be able to portray the whole picture.But I surely know that if that speed is to be offered in India,we have to wait for a decade.

@geekysage,

   Students here are not offered Internet gratis for their personal usage outside the alma mater.Ofcourse they get the net connection inside the alma mater itself,but as India is not a wireless mesh,the network can never be managed to be got into.I'm right,am I not?


----------



## ishaan (Dec 6, 2005)

thx 4 d support...i think u do get wifi in baristas and cafe coffee days


----------

